
My Windows installation died.  I'm buying a Mac. - palish

======
palish
Just totally randomly. One day, it was booting up fine. Yesterday, I got a
Windows update which restarted my computer. When it booted up, blue screen.
Hmm, that's odd. Try again. Blue screen. Blue screen. Rising anger...

I'm fed up with Microsoft products. That's all for me.

~~~
abossy
Linux is free, you know.

~~~
nickb
Yeah, but hardware and your time to get all the stuff working is not (well, in
my case it is not). If you have lots of free time, Linux is indeed free.

~~~
ecuzzillo
If you already have windows hardware, Ubuntu will autodetect all your hardware
automatically. I've installed it on both my desktop and laptop, and it
detected everything (wireless, sound, video, you name it) without a hitch.
Insertion of install CD to up-and-running time: about 30-40 minutes.

So, even if your time is expensive, it still takes less time than it does to
go get a Mac.

------
plusbryan
I'm afraid you're just falling for the hype. Apple has done an excellent job
at promoting their image as the hip and secure operating system. I'd be
curious to hear your thoughts a few months in. I ended up returning my new
mac.

~~~
omouse
It's very secure. Based on FreeBSD (I think?) how could it _not_ be secure?

The problem with their hip image is that corporate users aren't hip and
probably won't go for it. And that's about it, otherwise, Macs are quite solid
machines and OS X is fantastic. Whenever I use OpenOffice I want to puke just
because Apple Pages and KeyNote look _and work_ great.

Why did you return the Mac?

------
figgy
It's a good decision. You can run any OS you want on OS X and its rock solid
stable.

Welcome to the buried on Digg.com. :)

------
walesmd
Save your money - Ubuntu for the win.

